# Für deinen Thron tret ich hiermit (Pending photos.)



## JamieHoldham

Well after a recent visit to Careers Wales trying to get a job it's made me severly depressed again, feel like time is running out so that is why I started this cantata which is fittingly called "Before thy throne I now appear", a work which Bach himself made a choral prelude of during his last days on Earth, however I think I have the time to atleast compose the Sinfonia, maybe some vocal parts too.

Also if you want to know why the title + the actual text of it will be in German and not English is because it's a small tribute to all the great German composers - Bach, Brahms, Beethoven and more.

I should finally be able to upload photos of this piece and all the rest of my works by later today or tommorow.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> Well after a recent visit to Careers Wales trying to get a job it's made me severly depressed again, feel like time is running out so that is why I started this cantata which is fittingly called "Before thy throne I now appear", a work which Bach himself made a choral prelude of during his last days on Earth, however I think I have the time to atleast compose the Sinfonia, maybe some vocal parts too.
> 
> Also if you want to know why the title + the actual text of it will be in German and not English is because it's a small tribute to all the great German composers - Bach, Brahms, Beethoven and more.
> 
> I should finally be able to upload photos of this piece and all the rest of my works by later today or tomorrow.


If we don't understand the text we using google translate.


----------



## Mahlerian

JamieHoldham said:


> Well after a recent visit to Careers Wales trying to get a job it's made me severly depressed again, feel like time is running out so that is why I started this cantata which is fittingly called *"Before thy throne I now appear"*, a work which Bach himself made a choral prelude of during his last days on Earth, however I think I have the time to atleast compose the Sinfonia, maybe some vocal parts too.


But the German above means "Lord God, We All Praise Thee."


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Tribute to great German composers - that sounds great. I wish I had that kind of talent, to bring a worthy tribute to the Teutonic gods


----------



## JamieHoldham

Mahlerian said:


> But the German above means "Lord God, We All Praise Thee."


Aha, it seems I noticed the wrong title, Herr Gott dich loben alle wir is the tune the chorale is based off, the real title is Für deinen Thron tret ich hiermit, thanks for the correction.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pugg said:


> If we don't understand the text we using google translate.


There is a really good website full of every single Lutheran chorale here;

http://www.lutheranchoralebook.com/indexes/

It has english for all of them and sometimes other languages as well, a website which I was going to use to make a choral prelude for Organ and Cantata of every single one there is, but I sadly will never be able to complete it.


----------



## JamieHoldham

SiegendesLicht said:


> Tribute to great German composers - that sounds great. I wish I had that kind of talent, to bring a worthy tribute to the Teutonic gods


Belive me, I dont have much talent, thats the reality I have learned and I just outgrow it with great ambitiion which I am losing more and more by the day as my situation is worsing. It's a shame....


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> There is a really good website full of every single Lutheran chorale here;
> 
> http://www.lutheranchoralebook.com/indexes/
> 
> It has english for all of them and sometimes other languages as well, a website which I was going to use to make a choral prelude for Organ and Cantata of every single one there is, but I sadly will never be able to complete it.


Thanks mate .... will look in to it .


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JamieHoldham said:


> Aha, it seems I noticed the wrong title, Herr Gott dich loben alle wir is the tune the chorale is based off, *the real title is Für deinen Thron tret ich hiermit*, thanks for the correction.


If I may: the correct German is "Vor deinem Thron..." Dativ instead of Akkusativ and "before", not "for".


----------



## JamieHoldham

SiegendesLicht said:


> If I may: the correct German is "Vor deinem Thron..." Dativ instead of Akkusativ and "before", not "for".


Noted it, thank goodness I am not a German language teacher I still fail even with Google translate :lol:


----------



## JamieHoldham

Here is the sinfonia; shorter than I would have liked but I dont think I have that much time


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> Here is the sinfonia; shorter than I would have liked but I dont think I have that much time
> 
> View attachment 87012












No problem


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pugg said:


> No problem


Ah thank you


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Seeing music handwritten on paper is inspiring and awesome, Jamie. Please don't stop!



> Belive me, I dont have much talent, thats the reality I have learned and I just outgrow it with great ambitiion which I am losing more and more by the day as my situation is worsing. It's a shame....


Ambition-Talent ratio is never balanced, mate! My first novel was a 1000 page postmodern monster that drove me almost to clinical insanity, and I've been spending the last six years trying to fix and tearing my hair out in the process. But I've recommended this before, and I'll say it again: it's great that you love the large-scale works, but of course they'll be demotivating. Just try taking a short break and composing some smaller pieces now and again. I dunno if it will work for you, but knocking out a short 2-page waltz in a casual afternoon gives me that sense of success, creative energy, and motivation to continue working on my several larger-scale works in progress (I myself am doing another Sonata, a suite for String Quartet, and a Symphonic Poem).


----------



## JamieHoldham

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Seeing music handwritten on paper is inspiring and awesome, Jamie. Please don't stop!
> 
> Ambition-Talent ratio is never balanced, mate! My first novel was a 1000 page postmodern monster that drove me almost to clinical insanity, and I've been spending the last six years trying to fix and tearing my hair out in the process. But I've recommended this before, and I'll say it again: it's great that you love the large-scale works, but of course they'll be demotivating. Just try taking a short break and composing some smaller pieces now and again. I dunno if it will work for you, but knocking out a short 2-page waltz in a casual afternoon gives me that sense of success, creative energy, and motivation to continue working on my several larger-scale works in progress (I myself am doing another Sonata, a suite for String Quartet, and a Symphonic Poem).


I wouldn't say larger works demotivate me, it is just that I know I dont really have talent for composing anything, since I am self taught, I enjoy composing large and small scale works, with the former more. Going to especially work on my 1st Symphony with some style borrowed from Schubert - a highly underrated composer in my opinion, he has a great talent for pleasing melodys and developing them greatly via sonata form.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> I wouldn't say larger works demotivate me, it is just that I know I dont really have talent for composing anything, since I am self taught, I enjoy composing large and small scale works, with the former more. Going to especially work on my 1st Symphony with some style borrowed from Schubert - a highly underrated composer in my opinion, he has a great talent for pleasing melodys and developing them greatly via sonata form.


Why don't you take some lessons Jamie, might give you a ever stronger perspective!


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pugg said:


> Why don't you take some lessons Jamie, might give you a ever stronger perspective!


I'd love to but I am stuck job seeking at the moment


----------



## Xenakiboy

JamieHoldham said:


> I wouldn't say larger works demotivate me, it is just that I know I dont really have talent for composing anything, since I am self taught, I enjoy composing large and small scale works, with the former more. Going to especially work on my 1st Symphony with some style borrowed from Schubert - a highly underrated composer in my opinion, he has a great talent for pleasing melodys and developing them greatly via sonata form.


Don't let not having a teacher stop you from improving, get yourself some music literature, theory reference and scores online (if you can't afford to purchase book scores), then:
study study study study study study study!!!!!! :lol:

It's truly the only way to improve! *study heaps and compose lots* 
Some of the most straightforward and inspiring advice I heard, still inspires today! Peace man! :tiphat:


----------



## JamieHoldham

Attempt No.2 and the final one, and I can't put into words why I feel like I can compose this entire Cantata as if I have brilliant ideas for all the movements, melodys, fugues & ect.. that's why I am going to compose these ideas down the sooner the better.

Even with all the pain and everything I am enduring at the moment this is my only comfort, sitting down on my own, away from the world and composing..

Here's the title page + 1 & 2 of the introductory instrumental Sinfonia. Next movement will be a big choral movement for all instruments listed & 2 Sopranos, 1 Cantus Firmus & Alto, Tenor, Bass.

Also I am ready for any more criticism that I haven't made anything of worth yet, but that will never deter my ambition nor determination to compose whatever I feel like, at whatever scale, length or complexity.


----------



## Op.123

Not in a position to say much about your work but I love your handwriting


----------



## JamieHoldham

Burroughs said:


> Not in a position to say much about your work but I love your handwriting


Thanks, my handwriting used to be extremely terrible but I try to model it after Bach's because his handwriting looks amazing, not to mention he is my favourite composer


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pages 3, 4 & 5 of the 2nd movement "Before Thy Thron I now Appear" Choral for previous orchestration + 2 Sopranos, Alto, Tenor and Bass.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Page 6. [entering this to make the message long enough to send]


----------

